
Serious SSH bug discovered in LibSSH - unicoded
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/10/17/serious-ssh-bug-lets-crooks-log-in-just-by-asking-nicely/
======
gmiller123456
Other discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18236345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18236345)

